# Political Junkies unite!



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Let's give her' a try.

The debate is about to start..


----------



## kmeyrick (Aug 30, 2006)

: Jerry! Jerry!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

From the FYT Guidelines:

Quote:

Please do not start tribes that are based on political affiliations. Discussions of political issues belong in politics, a restricted forum that members have access to after 60 days of membership and 50 posts.


----------

